# My Published Christmas Story on Amazon! (Paperback)



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi All and a Very Merry Christmas:


Here's a year-long project of mine, my very first published work: 

_"Book 1 of Seasons of Suffering and Joy: Brontie's Hope: Or the Suffering of Bronwen-Timarie"

https://www.amazon.com/dp/179195992X/?tag=r-r-20_

The Kindle Ebook is also available!

Merry Christmas,
CL


----------



## Miguel (Dec 21, 2018)

Awesome. I like Brontie, that's a cute name


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 21, 2018)

Miguel said:


> Awesome. I like Brontie, that's a cute name


Thank you, just a nickname I came up with for a Welsh name!


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 22, 2018)

Congratulations, CL! Hope it does well.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 22, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Congratulations, CL! Hope it does well.


Thank you, Squint!



CL


----------

